# Quick play to come to Roamio



## crxrocks (Mar 30, 2004)

If you can believe whomever updates Facebook for Tivo, it looks like quick play is coming to the roamio at some point.



That's probably the feature I'm most intrigued with.


----------



## consumedsoul (Jan 13, 2013)

crxrocks said:


> If you can believe whomever updates Facebook for Tivo, it looks like quick play is coming to the roamio at some point.
> 
> 
> 
> That's probably the feature I'm most intrigued with.


oh snap! hopefully commercial skipping as well.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

consumedsoul said:


> oh snap! hopefully commercial skipping as well.


I think eventually it will, but they don't want to hurt Bolt sales out of the gate by saying that it will.


----------



## caughey (May 26, 2007)

TiVo Margret confirms Roamio will get two Bolt features: Quickmode (not Skipmode) and channel logos in the guide.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

caughey said:


> TiVo Margret confirms Roamio will get two Bolt features: Quickmode (not Skipmode) and channel logos in the guide.


She's been wrong before.


----------



## ss-stingray (Aug 25, 2013)

The nice network icons that the Sony dhg's had is a feature I miss with Tivo. I hope that is included in the next update.....


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

So finally the Premiers are not getting a new feature? I'm totally ok with that, it has been supported with updates far longer than I expected.


----------



## Chuck_IV (Jan 1, 2002)

The logos would be nice. Some of of the channel letters that Charter uses are confusing. Would be nice to see the logos to avoid the confusion.


----------



## Mike2001 (Apr 2, 2004)

How long do you think it will take for the Roamio's to get Quickmode?


----------



## gigaguy (Aug 30, 2013)

I thought I read Premieres would get Quick mode too..


----------



## tim1724 (Jul 3, 2007)

gigaguy said:


> I thought I read Premieres would get Quick mode too..


The TiVo website only lists Bolt and Roamio (and Minis attached to them).

I think this will be the year that the Premiere finally starts missing out on updates. (Not surprising. That hardware is old and underpowered yet TiVo kept it updated far longer than the Series 3 before it.)


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

Mike2001 said:


> How long do you think it will take for the Roamio's to get Quickmode?


Margret tweeted yesterday she expects it on Roamios by EOY.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

I wonder if QuickMode and Channel Guide Logos will be part of the Roamio Fall Update (perhaps along with that WWE streaming app)? The only thing that looks close to an official word on the Fall Update was included in an article over on Engadget and it's nothing to get too excited about, IMO.

http://www.engadget.com/2015/09/30/tivo-bolt-4k-commercial-skipmode/

Anyone seen/heard anything else about a Fall Update for us Roamio (or Premiere) users?


----------



## crxrocks (Mar 30, 2004)

NashGuy said:


> I wonder if QuickMode and Channel Guide Logos will be part of the Roamio Fall Update (perhaps along with that WWE streaming app)? The only thing that looks close to an official word on the Fall Update was included in an article over on Engadget and it's nothing to get too excited about, IMO.
> 
> http://www.engadget.com/2015/09/30/tivo-bolt-4k-commercial-skipmode/
> 
> Anyone seen/heard anything else about a Fall Update for us Roamio (or Premiere) users?


I hope channel logos come. That was the one thing I missed most when switching from DTV to Comcast w/ Tivo. I have since gotten used to it but would be thrilled to see them.


----------



## Distortedloop (Dec 6, 2007)

Glad I saw this thread. I was going to go buy a Bolt today just for the Quick Mode feature. If it's coming to the Roamio Pro, I can wait for it.

Quick mnode sounds awesome...I listen to all my audiobooks and podcasts at 1.2 to 1.3 accelerated speed. Should save a lot of time on TV, or allow me to watch more than I do.

Commercial Skip isn't that exciting. With 30-second skip button it only takes 6-8 quick presses to get through a break in a matter of seconds. My thumb can use the exercise for those few extra pushes. LOL


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

crxrocks said:


> I hope channel logos come. That was the one thing I missed most when switching from DTV to Comcast w/ Tivo. I have since gotten used to it but would be thrilled to see them.


Per Margret, we should see channel logos "before the end of the year."

See:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/652970648088608768
(And, I expect, whatever other scraps from the BOLT they're letting slip off the table.)


----------



## Jrr6415sun (Mar 31, 2006)

mrizzo80 said:


> Margret tweeted yesterday she expects it on Roamios by EOY.


why is it taking so long when it's already on minis?


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Jrr6415sun said:


> why is it taking so long when it's already on minis?


 I have not received new software on my Mini (still 20.5.2a). I assume it's Bolt owners with Minis getting the software. My guess is if Roamios got 20.5.4 right now SkipMode would be enabled on them and TiVo doesn't want to release SkipMode to Roamios (at least not for a while). There was a thread somewhere talking about 20.5.3 for Roamios...


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Jrr6415sun said:


> why is it taking so long when it's already on minis?


Well, it needs to start rolling out to Minis to support those Minis connected to BOLTs.

Are Minis on accounts lacking BOLTs seeing QuickMode, channel logos and other new features?


----------



## Goober96 (Jun 28, 2005)

krkaufman said:


> Well, it needs to start rolling out to Minis to support those Minis connected to BOLTs. Are Minis on accounts lacking BOLTs seeing QuickMode, channel logos and other new features?


Yes, I have Quickmode on my Mini and do not have a Bolt.


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

Jrr6415sun said:


> why is it taking so long when it's already on minis?


Hopefully it means the 2015 Fall Update will be more comprehensive than just channel logos and QuickMode.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

mrizzo80 said:


> Hopefully it means the 2015 Fall Update will be more comprehensive than just channel logos and QuickMode.


I think they probably have their hands full with the Bolt right now. They pushed it out before it was fully baked and they are probably devoting a lot of their manpower to getting all the kinks worked out. Also, I don't think they really want to rush to update the Roamios with any new features, so as to not take away some of the splash of the Bolts.


----------



## sjam613 (Jul 1, 2001)

krkaufman said:


> Well, it needs to start rolling out to Minis to support those Minis connected to BOLTs.
> 
> Are Minis on accounts lacking BOLTs seeing QuickMode, channel logos and other new features?


I have quick mode and the channel logos on my Mini which just seems weird to me since I am running off of Roamio Pro.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

sjam613 said:


> I have quick mode and the channel logos on my Mini which just seems weird to me since I am running off of Roamio Pro.


Yep, same here. All our Minis have now updated and have the channel logos & QuickMode... but our Roamios (Pro, basic) are still lacking. (Which I'm *totally* OK with if it's giving TiVo time to make sure that Overlap Protection/clipping remains a configurable option in the Roamios.)


----------



## davidjacobs21 (Nov 18, 2010)

sjam613 said:


> I have quick mode and the channel logos on my Mini which just seems weird to me since I am running off of Roamio Pro.


I noticed the channel logos on my mini last night and i'm running off a roamio plus. How do you enable quick mode?


----------



## sjam613 (Jul 1, 2001)

davidjacobs21 said:


> I noticed the channel logos on my mini last night and i'm running off a roamio plus. How do you enable quick mode?


While watching a recorded show hit the play button. You will see above it Quick Play Disabled.....you hit Select to enable it.


----------



## davidjacobs21 (Nov 18, 2010)

sjam613 said:


> While watching a recorded show hit the play button. You will see above it Quick Play Disabled.....you hit Select to enable it.


thank you


----------



## RoyK (Oct 22, 2004)

It's on my mini too but I don't see what the excitement is about. All it does is play a bit faster with sound on. Not something I see a use for. Certainly not useful for ff through commercials. Too slow for that by far.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

RoyK said:


> Certainly not useful for ff through commercials. Too slow for that by far.


Not intended or anywhere recommended for that purpose. Handy for playback of talk shows, news programs, sports, etc. -- while sticking with your preferred method for skipping commercials.

See SkipMode for handling commercials more efficiently (for BOLT owners only, at present).


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

RoyK said:


> It's on my mini too but I don't see what the excitement is about. All it does is play a bit faster with sound on. Not something I see a use for. Certainly not useful for ff through commercials. Too slow for that by far.


It to get though a program faster, like a golf game or news, it has no use for FF through commercials and was never intended for that.


----------



## RoyK (Oct 22, 2004)

lessd said:


> It to get though a program faster, like a golf game or news, it has no use for FF through commercials and was never intended for that.


I guess I can see where some might find it useful but it's 10x too slow to get me to watch golf. 

Personally I'd rather they expend their programming effort eliminating blue circles and restoring the useful functionality that was destroyed in implementing 1P.


----------



## cp2k (Mar 16, 2004)

Personally I'm looking forward to the Roamio getting this feature. I can cut at least 14 minutes out of every hour of chick flick I record from the movie channels for my wife


----------



## HD_Dude (Sep 11, 2006)

For me, it would be useful in award shows!

10X FF past the musicians and actors I've never heard of or don't like...and watch the ones I have heard of, and like.

For a three or four hour show that would be really nice.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

HD_Dude said:


> For me, it would be useful in award shows!
> 
> 10X FF past the musicians and actors I've never heard of or don't like...and watch the ones I have heard of, and like.
> 
> For a three or four hour show that would be really nice.


How fast is three FF button pushes, looks very fast to me, but no sound.


----------



## JBDragon (Jan 4, 2004)

tarheelblue32 said:


> She's been wrong before.


I'm going to assume QuickMode is coming just for the simple fact that my Tivo Mini's are already doing it. If my Mini's are doing it and they're connected to my Tivo Roamio OTA box, then I see no reason why it would just come to the Roamio also.

It's a cool feature to speed up through content even faster. Cut out commercials, well skip, 6 button presses, 3 minutes is usually pretty close and then turn on Quick View and speed up a program 30%, you can really cut down how long it takes to watch a program.


----------



## JBDragon (Jan 4, 2004)

RoyK said:


> It's on my mini too but I don't see what the excitement is about. All it does is play a bit faster with sound on. Not something I see a use for. Certainly not useful for ff through commercials. Too slow for that by far.


It speeds up any program you're watching by 30%!!! So between this and doing your normal 6 button presses for 3 minutes of commercial skip, you can blow though a program pretty fast.


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

Cool!!! I hadn't been following this thread very closely, and hadn't realized that the TiVo Mini has QuickMode implemented!

Interesting... Seems like it would be good to watch the evening news... While the voices don't sound like chipmunks, the voices are noticeably faster...I have to admit, I feel a bit anxious hearing everyone talk so quickly!!!

I guess it is just a matter of time for this to be available on my Roamio Pro...


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

TV is made to enjoy. I do not understand this ridiculous feature. They work on this and not things that are desperately needed in the ACTUAL DVR SOFTWARE, such as 15 minute skips always, a 4th speed for FF/REW, GET RID OF THE FREAKING AUDIO DELAY WHEN GOING IN AND OUT OF TIVO CENTRAL. A SCREEN SAVER!!!

How about those important things. NUTS! :down:

I got a Mini besides my Roamio Pro. Maybe I will check it out, once I find out how to do it...LOL. I really only bought it so I can listen to music when I am sleeping in my bedroom!


----------



## L David Matheny (Jan 29, 2011)

samccfl99 said:


> TV is made to enjoy. I do not understand this ridiculous feature. They work on this and not things that are desperately needed in the ACTUAL DVR SOFTWARE, such as 15 minute skips always, a 4th speed for FF/REW, GET RID OF THE FREAKING AUDIO DELAY WHEN GOING IN AND OUT OF TIVO CENTRAL. A SCREEN SAVER!!!
> 
> How about those important things. NUTS! :down:
> 
> I got a Mini besides my Roamio Pro. Maybe I will check it out, once I find out how to do it...LOL. I really only bought it so I can listen to music when I am sleeping in my bedroom!


OTOH, I doubt that I would care much about some of the things you mention above, but I find that I really like QuickMode (on my mini with 20.5.4a.RC6). When you try it you may like it too. It saves much time in viewing talk shows, including most news shows. I may find it useful on almost anything but music.


----------



## osu1991 (Mar 6, 2015)

Tried it and didn't like it

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

samccfl99 said:


> TV is made to enjoy. I do not understand this ridiculous feature.


While I agree that from a priority perspective, there are more basic things they could be working on...

That said, the feature is useful for some programs where "enjoyment" is not the main objective and information delivery is the focus...

Examples: news programs, some sports programs, some award shows, political debates...

I use the word "some" because it's really subjective which shows you want to consume quickly, and which shows you want to consume at 1x...

Example for me... I like basketball... I'll watch most games at 1x, even though I can consume the games 30% faster... But even so...if the game is a blow out, but I still want to see the game beyond the highlights, I can see myself using QuickMode... A 2 hour game in 90 minutes is a pretty significant savings...


----------



## foghorn2 (May 4, 2004)

Worked good on Rachael Maddow, not so good on Megan Kelly.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

samccfl99 said:


> TV is made to enjoy. I do not understand this ridiculous feature.


True. But there are lots of science and history programs especially that stretch 10 min worth of content into 60 min. Politics and news are even worse, maybe 1 minute of useful information per hour. In those cases, I only want the highlights and not all the fluff. I've used this feature for years on other DVRs and disc players. I'm looking forward to using it on Tivo.


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

I guess I can understand it for some things. I looked up how to do it in tivo.com and it says the mini will not work yet until the Roamio gets the update. Again tivo is behind the curve even with their own updates. I do not understand why they bothered to release 20.5.2b.RC1? probably just to annoy us. The instructions say to hit the PLAY button to select the mode. Is there a play button on the remote? I guess they are talking about the lower up arrow button. Never thought of it before because there really never was a real play button, right? Whatever. I wonder when they will release the 4a update?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

samccfl99 said:


> I looked up how to do it in tivo.com and it says the mini will not work yet until the Roamio gets the update.


As many have pointed-out, and as I just verified on my Roamio-connected Mini (with no BOLTs anywhere on the account, ever), QuickMode works fine on my Mini running s/w version 20.5.4a.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

samccfl99 said:


> The instructions say to hit the PLAY button to select the mode. Is there a play button on the remote? I guess they are talking about the lower up arrow button. Never thought of it before because there really never was a real play button, right? Whatever. I wonder when they will release the 4a update?


There's always been a Play button? It's the right-facing arrow key above the pause. Pretty much the universal symbol for play used on VCRs, DVD players and Bluray players too. 

It actually also had the word Play on my S3 Glo remote in addition to the arrow.

Scott


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

samccfl99 said:


> The instructions say to hit the PLAY button to select the mode. *Is there a play button on the remote?* I guess they are talking about the lower up arrow button. Never thought of it before *because there really never was a real play button, right?*


Seriously?

http://www.dvrlife.com/tivo-remote-control.php

see also pg 108 (absolute) of the Roamio Viewer's Guide PDF, here.


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

krkaufman said:


> Seriously?


Seriously back. MY BAD. Another snotty answer from some in tivocommunity as expected. I take it back. I do see that it works. I rarely use the play button. I use the pause button to pause and play. works most times.

Yes I see it works. That is 30% faster, eh? Well I do not watch much tv on my mini so I will have to wait until 4a comes to the Roamio for a real evaluation.

Have a nice day...


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

samccfl99 said:


> Seriously back. MY BAD. Another snotty answer from some in tivocommunity as expected. I take it back. I do see that it works. I rarely use the play button. I use the pause button to pause and play. works most times.


Call it "snotty" if you want, but I was genuinely taken aback that someone with years of TiVo experience wouldn't know where the PLAY button was, or that anyone who's used any home entertainment playback device since the birth of the VHS wouldn't recognize the playback icon -- granting that the TiVo design team apparently viewed it differently, determining it worthwhile to squeeze the text "Play" underneath the icon on earlier remotes.

And "Seriously?" wasn't my entire response. As you seem to be very focused on proper etiquette, I'll assume the "thank you," and say that you're very welcome for both informational links in my previous post, providing the details on exactly where to find the PLAY button on both the current and older generation TiVo remotes, as well as having taken the time out of my day to verify that QuickMode does indeed work on a Roamio-connected Mini.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

p.s. The main benefit of the PLAY button on the TiVo remote is as a means of bringing-up the Trickplay bar to see the current playback point -- without causing playback to pause. The new QuickMode status/toggle message makes doing so a bit less unobtrusive.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

krkaufman said:


> Not intended or anywhere recommended for that purpose.


TiVo actually has a few recommendations where they think QuickMode will be useful, found by hovering over the "MORE" button in the lower-right of the QuickMode info pane on TiVo's "Discover" page...
_LIfe is short, and sometimes you just want to make the world go faster. Thats why TiVo BOLT is equipped with its own nitrous button. Speed through your recorded showsand non-live shows with a buffer30% faster than normal speedand the audio is pitch-corrected so you wont miss a word. *QuickMode is especially useful for slow-moving news shows, sports like baseball, golf and soccer, and those overly-long award shows.*_​Some might find the video link included on this "MORE" page especially instructive, as well.


----------



## leiff (Aug 24, 2005)

samccfl99 said:


> TV is made to enjoy. I do not understand this ridiculous feature. They work on this and not things that are desperately needed in the ACTUAL DVR SOFTWARE, such as 15 minute skips always, a 4th speed for FF/REW, GET RID OF THE FREAKING AUDIO DELAY WHEN GOING IN AND OUT OF TIVO CENTRAL. A SCREEN SAVER!!!
> 
> How about those important things. NUTS! :down:
> 
> I got a Mini besides my Roamio Pro. Maybe I will check it out, once I find out how to do it...LOL. I really only bought it so I can listen to music when I am sleeping in my bedroom!


All 4 things you mention are also very important to me i would love for tivo to implement. Since i have a plasma hooked up to my roamio i would love a screen saver similar to what mini has.


----------



## leiff (Aug 24, 2005)

HOW TO ENABLE SPSPS ON MINI AFTER UPDATE?
After update spsps code from show playback wont work to enable quick clear of banner.


----------



## JBDragon (Jan 4, 2004)

krkaufman said:


> TiVo actually has a few recommendations where they think QuickMode will be useful, found by hovering over the "MORE" button in the lower-right of the QuickMode info pane on TiVo's "Discover" page...
> _LIfe is short, and sometimes you just want to make the world go faster. Thats why TiVo BOLT is equipped with its own nitrous button. Speed through your recorded showsand non-live shows with a buffer30% faster than normal speedand the audio is pitch-corrected so you wont miss a word. *QuickMode is especially useful for slow-moving news shows, sports like baseball, golf and soccer, and those overly-long award shows.*_​Some might find the video link included on this "MORE" page especially instructive, as well.


Just in case you don't know, if you're fast forwarding, hitting the 30 seconds skip button will tab you over quite a bit. Basically making a faster fast forward pointless.


----------



## RoamioJeff (May 9, 2014)

foghorn2 said:


> Worked good on Rachael Maddow, not so good on Megan Kelly.


Speeding up Maddow is always a plus. However, more time with Kelly is a treat.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

JBDragon said:


> Just in case you don't know, if you're fast forwarding, hitting the 30 seconds skip button will tab you over quite a bit. Basically making a faster fast forward pointless.


Yes, when in traditional "Fast Forward" or "Rewind" modes, at any of the 3 available speeds, hitting the Advance button will jump you to the next or previous tick mark on the trickplay bar... while continuing with the Fast Forward/Rewind at the same speed.

This differs from QuickMode in that there's audio when QuickMode is enabled, and using the Advance button during QuickMode results in the same action that would occur were you in normal playback mode -- that is, a 30-second slip or 30-second skip, depending on whether you have the 30-second skip feature enabled.

p.s. I'm not sure your post was intended for me, as I hadn't advocated for any additional (traditional) Fast Forward or Rewind speeds -- though now that it's been brought-up, I *could* see value in add'l FF/RW speeds, since they can allow you to review content while scanning, where the "Advance" jump mechanism you mention is more of a hyperjump, skipping over content.

p.p.s. Also useful in navigating TiVo content is holding down the Replay or Advance remote buttons, to quickly jump to the beginning or end (minus 30 seconds) of a program.


----------



## steve-t (Jan 4, 2016)

I'm surprised to hear loyal TiVo users being so quick to dismiss updates for the Premiere. I've been a TiVo user for about 15 years and while I have upgraded my equipment several times over the years (for # of tuners, size of hard drive, addition of HD) one of the many things that makes TiVo so great is that you get updates. I would think, and hope, that while my TiVo XL4 obviously is limited to its existing hardware, that it would and SHOULD get all the latest software updates until the hardware cannot support them.

I shouldn't have to get rid of a perfectly working 2TB TiVo just to get improvements to FF or something as simple as a play mode. It doesn't make sense to restrict this release. It's not like I'm asking for OTA addition of built-in streaming or something that is clearly limited to hardware improvements.

To get back on thread, my mini is now sporting the quick mode feature and it's not connected to a Roamio OR a Bolt. I'm hopeful this means that I might still get the quick mode feature on my Premiere after all.


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

steve-t said:


> I shouldn't have to get rid of a perfectly working 2TB TiVo just to get improvements to FF or something as simple as a play mode. It doesn't make sense to restrict this release. It's not like I'm asking for OTA addition of built-in streaming or something that is clearly limited to hardware improvements.


I just purchased my first roamio back in August. Despite the fact that it is new to me, it is hardware that premiered in 2013, almost 3 years ago. I'm ecstatic that I got skip mode and quick mode, but if I hadn't, I would not have complained. I do not expect Tivo to update older hardware forever. If you don't get any new features, you are getting exactly what you paid for. It costs money to code and test older hardware and I am fine with them spending that money on newer products.

Thanks Tivo for giving us Roamio users something that you didn't have to, for Free.


----------

